# Bedding/cage liner help!



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello!

I recently bought a single unit Critter Nation and switched from using Carefresh to fleece. I put puppy pads under the fleece and use binder clips to hold it down. The problem is, my rats keep tearing up the fleece and are getting underneath it to get to the puppy pads. They tear so many holes in it that the fleece is pretty much only good for one use. I was wondering if anyone had any advice on how to solve this problem? I'm thinking I need to get rid of the puppy pads but I still feel like they're going to burrow under the fleece. I do like using the pads because I think it really helps with the urine smell. I've heard of people using carpet squares but I feel like they'd get gross really fast. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Crittermom (Aug 12, 2014)

I use towels under fleece, I secure the towel tightly to the pan/shelf and just lightly secure the fleece in top. My girls like to go under the fleece but leave the towels alone. They no longer chew up the fleece.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

I wouldn't use carpet squares in a rat cage. You'd have to change those out really often as even washed they will begin to smell after a short time. Some rats love to chew the fleece, while my girls just like to tunnel under it. You could try using towels underneath it like the above suggested. It might deter them from trying to get under there as they won't be able to shred up the towels like they can with the puppy pads. If you find the towels stink, you can sprinkle a little bit of baking soda underneath them to help with the small a bit.


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks! I'm going to try towels next. I think the puppy pads are just too enticing. Especially for my one rat. She loves to build nests


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

I've also seen people suggest giving them some extra loose fabric on top so they can chew and burrow it without touching the fleece actually on the flooring?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I use u-haul furniture pad under the fleece for my liners. It is very absorbent and 1, $8 piece makes 2 single critter nation liner sets (shelves and pans). It is safe since there are no loose threads (it is made from recycled denim) and the rats seem to leave it alone. If the towels do not work, I suggest giving it a try.


----------



## PixieRat (Sep 1, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> I use u-haul furniture pad under the fleece for my liners. It is very absorbent and 1, $8 piece makes 2 single critter nation liner sets (shelves and pans). It is safe since there are no loose threads (it is made from recycled denim) and the rats seem to leave it alone. If the towels do not work, I suggest giving it a try.


Did you buy it from u-haul? Can you wash it?


----------



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, you can wash the uhaul furniture pad! Getting my rats this weekend, but have mine set up with this. Hoping it works for them!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes you buy it from u-haul and it is washable.


----------

